

Using Image Comparison to associate iOS and Android Apps - makeshifthoop
http://blog.sensortower.com/blog/2014/05/27/how-we-associate-corresponding-apps-in-apple-itunes-and-google-play/

======
sskates
Surprising how difficult this process is. You'd think that publishers would be
careful about having matching names and icons so that it'd be easy for people
on Android to find an app when they see an equivalent in the apple App Store.

~~~
twelve40
It's hard to ask of the publishers, especially the long tail, to keep
everything 100% consistent. Just like how brands, models and other metadata of
the same consumer goods are wildly inconsistent across Amazon, Sears etc.
Perhaps a more realistic solution would be if the handful of major stores
expressed some goodwill and supported something like onepf.org, or maybe
allowed publishers to list URLs to versions on other platforms and not just
pretend like they are the only appstore in the world, but until then...

------
throwawayaway
for those of us too lazy to rtfm, can you paste the imagemagick commands you
used or upload to github?

it's interesting that the aliasing from reducing the size of the image
decreased the hamming distance in the last example.

